# PGA Championship



## Sylvatica (Aug 12, 2005)

*Tree Limb Falls at PGA, Injuring Spectator*

http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20050812/ap_on_sp_go_ne/pga_championship_tree_limb_1


----------



## Marky Mark (Aug 12, 2005)

A tree fell at the PGA today that is being hosted in NJ. The limb from the healthy tree crushed a 51 year old and all they are worried about is Tiger Woods having a bad day. There is also a video on this page. 
News


----------



## Ekka (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice post and link ... summer limb drop?


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 13, 2005)

i cant beleive they say"play resumed in ten minutes"like it was a hassle.

dan i hear you,but the fact is being in the high end of the market has its lows.and anyone can buy a saw and start a tree buisness.were screwed both ways.


----------



## darkstar (Aug 15, 2005)

any limb on any tree can fall at anytime as proven by sudden limb drop ...look at ekkas video... sudden limb failure .... the limb in the description obviously had a defect ,but to hold a tree company responsible for the limb drop as it was still alive :is like holding every tree company responsible for every limb/ tree that falls in a yard or property the tree servicce has inspected .... [[[ no]]].... that was an act of god .... a law case would never stand here against the tree company


----------



## darkstar (Aug 15, 2005)

i agree,,,,,


----------



## Chris J. (Aug 16, 2005)

[email protected]! If that limb had nailed a certain well-known golfer we'd never hear the end of it, but since it "only" hit a spectator......

Thanks, Mark.


----------

